# NC/SC Ride Busco Beach 2/25 - 2/27



## BruteGirl (Oct 4, 2010)

Group meeting up at Busco Beach in Goldsboro NC the weekend of Feb 25-27th


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

i know sc going to be at CAW frb. 26


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Still too cold for me, I'll be down again at the end of March if everything goes right.


----------



## BruteGirl (Oct 4, 2010)

There is a page on FB that lists different rides in NC/SC.. 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=103302398576


----------

